# Room Ideas



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey all, I have made a house plan which includes some hallways, and 4 rooms. I know for sure with one of them I will have a texas chainsaw masacure scene. The idea for that is to have a light on a table with like say a dead body, then the chainsaw guy turns it off when they are in for a sec and vroom goes the chainsaw. I have 3 left to fill, and I don't want to make the hallways always just rags. The hallways are all 3 ft wide so any ideas for those would be great, Thanks!


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

You could have a child's room with evil toys, clowns, etc. Dolls are always creepy, and you can get a lot of small toys and things at garage sales that are really cheap. Maybe add some creepy music in the background (theme from Poltergeist would match the room well!)

A Mad Scientist room, with a ton of creepy test tubes and "alien-in-a-jar" props would be cool too. Maybe have a few shelves with fake body parts in jars, and have a table in the middle with a scientist building "frankenstein" or something like that.

Hmmm. An old creepy library, a butcher shop, a mental patient's room, etc. Just get creative, and let your mind flow.

What are you making your walls out of? If your using wood, you could put up creepy wallpaper and tear it in spots, making it look old. Something I do with my tombstones and pillars is mix a container of water with a squirt of black/brown acrylic paint, mix it together, and "drip" it on things. It makes it look old and worn. Add old pictures, candle holders, mirrors, fake bugs/spiders, etc. to the walls and try experimenting with hanging ripped up cheesecloth from the ceiling.

Sorry for the long post. Hope I helped! : )


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

We're doing an "Exorcist" room that I hope will be very simple. A bed, girl tied in it (dressed like Linda Blair), a priest with a book in hand and candles. I'm trying to devise a way to have her be able to puke out pea soup. (Haven't quite worked that one out yet!!) Most people have seen that movie and it's pretty intense........

The hallway thing is pretty wide open. You could just line everything in black and have people feel their way to the next door. We put fake glow in the dark door frames made out of thin wood that looked like it was the right way to go then it wouldn't be. It was great hearing the kids banging on the walls trying to figure out how to escape!!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Great ideas! I would do an exorcist room.... but I don't want to really get into religious issues over Halloween. Hallways, thats a great idea! Fake doors! I actually have an alien in a light up jar prop which would be great so we could work that in, maybe a mental room, wow great ideas! Thanks again guys.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

You could by like 10-20 fake snakes and hang em from the ceiling using fishing wire. That'd scare the crap outta me.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you could make a spider room with spiders on the walls webs in the corners..maybe use balcklight so they light up and then hang black fishing line or just black thread at varying lengths so it feels like they walking thru webs.. maybe a couple drop down spiders


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Spiders are awesome when you do it right. I don't remember who but someone here did a big spider with an FCG rig moving all its legs and its a guaranteed heebie-jeebies!

BTW I love the chainsaw room idea. Usually a room will be dark and then light up revealing the scare. Revealing the scare and then dousing the lights and leaving only the sound would be 10 times scarier! Just make sure the exit is well lit and the next wall in their path is sturdy and immovable because they're gonna run for it like a bat outta hell.


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Beth said:


> We're doing an "Exorcist" room that I hope will be very simple. A bed, girl tied in it (dressed like Linda Blair), a priest with a book in hand and candles. I'm trying to devise a way to have her be able to puke out pea soup. (Haven't quite worked that one out yet!!)


If anyone is interested I had one hell of a brainstorming idea for Beth's Puking Exorcist Girl that actually might work. Read it, give it some thought and let's see what you think.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8058


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Room goes dark idea - offshoot similar to Revenant's idea*



Revenant said:


> BTW I love the chainsaw room idea. Usually a room will be dark and then light up revealing the scare. Revealing the scare and then dousing the lights and leaving only the sound would be 10 times scarier! Just make sure the exit is well lit and the next wall in their path is sturdy and immovable because they're gonna run for it like a bat outta hell.


I think this is a great idea and had an offshoot yesterday that was similar. A small room, take something of a prop that is in motion consistently, a couple of lights, nothing really fancy but when TOT'ers come through, flip a switch that turns off the motion prop and the lights. Have the same switch or another one you are holding turn on some path lights like on an airliner or movie theater. Possibly lighting up the door to the next room. Possibly a voice that says whoever is in the haunt (20'x38' pole frame structure with a tarp cover), just stand still and we will guide you out. Kind of like a main power outage and then the scarers pop out and scare who is still inside.

Not sure I want to do this in one room, two rooms or the whole thing. Bigger is harder to pull off not to mention without a good crew to assist.

Anyone have any thoughts about this idea?


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

*What about a long pause strobe to highlight this idea?*



Valleyscare said:


> You could by like 10-20 fake snakes and hang em from the ceiling using fishing wire. That'd scare the crap outta me.


If you had a strobe only light it up briefly then people would wonder if they were really real or get their imagination going.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Beth said:


> We're doing an "Exorcist" room that I hope will be very simple. A bed, girl tied in it (dressed like Linda Blair), a priest with a book in hand and candles. I'm trying to devise a way to have her be able to puke out pea soup. (Haven't quite worked that one out yet!!) Most people have seen that movie and it's pretty intense........


Well, you could do what one of the college pranks was...fill a water bottle with pepper soup (in this case pea soup), attach it near the stomach, then attach a tube that goes up to the neck.

When ready to puke, lean head forward and press the water bottle. Simple, but effective


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Cool! You really don't have a theme...no story. I like that! No restrictions, no limitations...color off the page! If anything make the last scene something to remember.


----------

